# Good Advertising method???



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I found this online while searching for some new ways to advertise. They appear to be more cost efficent than doorhangers but i wonder if they are effective. Anyone have any opinions?? Will they work or are they tacky??Also wonder if they will "stick around lol" or just blow down the street.

http://www.noteads.com/doorhangers.html

Thanks!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not bad ,but you still have to walk the street to put them up. Have you tried a postcard to send to slect streets?


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I plan on also trying the postcards. Just kinda trying to have a variety of advertising options. I plan on walking a few neighborhoods to either hand them out or stick them. They always say word of mouth is the best, and how else to spread but meet and greet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Theshoemaker;1057167 said:


> I plan on also trying the postcards. Just kinda trying to have a variety of advertising options. I plan on walking a few neighborhoods to either hand them out or stick them. They always say word of mouth is the best, and how else to spread but meet and greet.


If that's the case put the price right on the post it as you go along. Stops the tire kickers and you'll only get good leads if they call.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

the best advertising i've found is great work and happy customers. customer testomonials work nicely too, people believe other people.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Most people see unattended solicitations as trash. I suppose if that front side REALLY caught their attention, you might have something. Kind of a neat spin on hangers.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Door to door distribution is the best for market concentration ...if no material can be left post cards are next. I have found snow to be much tougher to market than lawncare.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

If you're going to bother with door to door, knock/ring whatever. I didn't belive it but a guy I used to work with had college age kids out there setting appointments for he and I to go and estimate. It was amazingly effective. Personally I'd be peeved if someone stuck some sticky crap on my door, but that's just me.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

get a magentic sign made up for your truck(s) if you don't want to or can't sticker them. Make a catchy logo and drive around. that should help drum up business too.


----------

